# My story - going for LCIS Tech



## pattem (21 Feb 2011)

Hey forum. 

I've been reading many helpful posts and interesting stories and thought I would share mine too.

It started when I found out two of my friends were going to be leaving shortly for their Basic. One was going in the Navy (forget the trade) and other in the Army as an LCIS Tech as well. This peeked my interest since I was looking for something new and challenging (was and still am sick of my current job), so I then started doing my research about military trades and military life.

I decided that LCIS Tech was the trade I was most interested in and picked it as my first choice when applying sometime late October or early November online. I got an e-mail immediately after saying that all trades were closed and I had to wait until April to re-apply and that if I had not been contacted by the end of January to contact them. In the meantime I got all necessary documents and acquired all my references.

It was now around middle of January and I decided to just go to the recruiting center and re-apply in person. I filled out the forms, provided all my documents and was told that I could come in the next day for my aptitude test and medical. I came back the next day and did my aptitude test first and passed. Then came the medical and had no problems. I was then asked if I wanted to do the interview. The interview went well and passed that as well. I was told I was now on the merit list and would have to wait until April for a call to let me know if I have a job offer.

In the meantime, I would have to get two medical forms filled out, one from my optometrist and one from an allergy clinic since I am allergic to pineapples and had been tested a few years back. As of today, I have one form filled out by the optometrist and still waiting for the other one to arrive (allergy clinic is a few hours away and I had to mail them the form).

I due hope I get the job offer in April since I'm really interested in the job and just the military in general. One thing that will be hard though is leaving my wife and son for long periods of time but I'll just take it one step at a time. I've also been preparing myself physically for the job having lost about 33lbs so far (was 201lbs now am 168lbs, and about 5'7" tall), doing my push ups and sit ups every day, and treadmill for about 1h each time also every day.

So that's my story in short.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2011)

Good luck with selection to enter the CF. I don't know how recruiting will be come 1 Apr 11. But if you do make it in you have a long haul ahead of you. Just make sure that you and your family are mentally prepared for the journey ahead.


----------



## pattem (21 Feb 2011)

Thanks Tango.  

They are supposedly looking for a good amount of LCIS Techs so hopefully chances are higher but I'll have to see.

The wife and I are definitely trying to prepare ourselves for the road ahead though I know it will be hard on all of us no matter how much we prepare but again I guess we'll go at it one step at a time.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2011)

Pattem,

You may want to look through the thread at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html too see what is happening to the communications trades at this time.


----------



## pattem (21 Feb 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Pattem,
> 
> You may want to look through the thread at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html too see what is happening to the communications trades at this time.



Thanks for the info.  

I had read about it a little while ago but never that thread (don't know how I missed it).


----------

